# Fishin!



## gman2431

A couple people have asked about some pics before so here's some.

I hope to share some fish pics and also some neat things I happen across here in Michigan. Lots of cool stuff and logging era remnants if you know what you're looking for. Some are obvious some are not! 

I hope to keep adding photos to this for you all to enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431

Quick video a buddy did back in the day. Seems forever ago.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431

Now this place holds something special in my heart, its one of the most remote places in Michigan i have hiked into. There is one building in the background and that is a caretakers place that watches this place, they own most of all the land on one side and another very famous person who is from Michigan but resides in Texas that loves to hunt owns LOTS of land on the other side. He is pretty big in the hunting world... hint hint. 

 

 

 



That is my wife in the background and you will soon see she accompanies me on these adventures, sometimes not happy about the miles and miles i take her through nasty stuff but none the less she follows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

Old logging Dam?? Ours are different- cool to hike into no where and find one.


----------



## gman2431

Mike1950 said:


> Old logging Dam?? Ours are different- cool to hike into no where and find one.



I totally forgot to say that!!! Yes it is! 

It's location is not far from where a huge logging camp was waaayyy back in the day and this stream was the only means to transport.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Beautiful fish and scenery but damn that first picture is just plain scary. 

And by that green nail polish I see that @DKMD has been up there partaking of your guide services.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## gman2431

Kevin I will prewarn you before I post any ice fishing pics so you can put a sweater on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Fsyxxx

another very famous person who is from Michigan but resides in Texas that loves to hunt owns LOTS of land on the other side. He is pretty big in the hunting world... hint hint. 

Think you must be talking about uncle teddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Fsyxxx said:


> another very famous person who is from Michigan but resides in Texas that loves to hunt owns LOTS of land on the other side. He is pretty big in the hunting world... hint hint.
> 
> Think you must be talking about uncle teddy.


Yup, sweaty Teddy would be my guess too, but didn't know he resided in Texas...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

barry richardson said:


> Yup, sweaty Teddy would be my guess too, but didn't know he resided in Texas...



As I understand it it's easier to live in the lone star for tax reasons.


----------



## Kevin

Fsyxxx said:


> another very famous person who is from Michigan but resides in Texas that loves to hunt owns LOTS of land on the other side. He is pretty big in the hunting world... hint hint.
> 
> Think you must be talking about uncle teddy.



Yeah it's Teddy not Ted. As much as I like Ted he's also sort of a nemesis to his own causes. Love his old music though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

He has a big ass ranch right outside of Waco.


----------



## gman2431

Some more pics.

 




These next ones are a stop we made on our Honeymoon. We hiked for about 2 hours dressed up in full gear on some hillbilly mountaintop in South carolina. Sure was pretty and worth the hike!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

You've got a good thing going with a great spot to fish and a willing wife! Hope you are eating some of those nice fish! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai

Great photos man. I sure like that your wife is also fishing. Mine did that only in start of our relationship. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Nature Man said:


> You've got a good thing going with a great spot to fish and a willing wife! Hope you are eating some of those nice fish! Chuck


To be honest I do not eat a lot of trout, I will keep injured fish primarily. And when I do I prefer to smoke them. 

When it comes to eating fish I prefer perch, walleye and bluegill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Some more pics

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Dangit Cody I sure do hope the fish didn't get hurt!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> Dangit Cody I sure do hope the fish didn't get hurt!
> 
> View attachment 99958



Thats why the wife is holding them!  Just in case!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DaveHawk

Them pic's are calling my name. LOL Can you say Road Trip. Awesome pic's.


----------



## gman2431

DaveHawk said:


> Them pic's are calling my name. LOL Can you say Road Trip. Awesome pic's.



Thanks! 

More than welcome if you're ever in the area!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Well we loaded Up early yesterday and took a trip to the east side of the state. 

Saginaw bay to be exact and it's an amazing walleye fishery. 

Three buddies with no clue on what we were doing I knew would prove to be interesting! 

We launched the boat and took a 7 mile run to deep water so we could troll our way back in with the waves. 

On our way out for our third pass it was getting very dangerous... The winds were picking up good and putting us in serious danger. Even the alarms on the boat were going off... Not good! We even cancelled to days trip because of weather. 

We only got to fish for a couple hours but put three in the boat so the trip wasn't a total loss. Plus we learned a ton of info on what lures worked best and what depths to run them. 

Next time we go and have calmer water we should really put a hurting on them! 

Only took one pic of my buddy with a fish, we could barely stand up in the boat so no one else wanted a photo with theirs. Lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> Well we loaded Up early yesterday and took a trip to the east side of the state.
> 
> Saginaw bay to be exact and it's an amazing walleye fishery.
> 
> Three buddies with no clue on what we were doing I knew would prove to be interesting!
> 
> We launched the boat and took a 7 mile run to deep water so we could troll our way back in with the waves.
> 
> On our way out for our third pass it was getting very dangerous... The winds were picking up good and putting us in serious danger. Even the alarms on the boat were going off... Not good! We even cancelled to days trip because of weather.
> 
> We only got to fish for a couple hours but put three in the boat so the trip wasn't a total loss. Plus we learned a ton of info on what lures worked best and what depths to run them.
> 
> Next time we go and have calmer water we should really put a hurting on them!
> 
> Only took one pic of my buddy with a fish, we could barely stand up in the boat so no one else wanted a photo with theirs. LolView attachment 102608



Landlubbers with little or no ocean/big lake experience may look at that pic and think _wow that doesn't look very rough_ but pictures of the ocean are deceiving. Plus y'all are in a very small boat - doesn't take much to rock-n-roll that little toy. Glad you caught some anyway - I take it this was your first go at walleye? They're a beautiful fish I hear they ain't bad eatin' either!


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> Landlubbers with little or no ocean/big lake experience may look at that pic and think _wow that doesn't look very rough_ but pictures of the ocean are deceiving. Plus y'all are in a very small boat - doesn't take much to rock-n-roll that little toy. Glad you caught some anyway - I take it this was your first go at walleye? They're a beautiful fish I hear they ain't bad eatin' either!



That pic was our first run and those waves were manageable for our 18ft Lund boat we were in. The dang wind just kept building and building. 

I've caught lots of walleye on the west side but the east side is where our trophy walleye fishery is. Catching them over there is child's play to over here where you really gotta work for them. 

The table fair is beyond excellent with walleye. Hands down my favorite fish to eat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## brown down

gman2431 said:


> The table fair is beyond excellent with walleye. Hands down my favorite fish to eat!



the cheeks are the best part!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

brown down said:


> the cheeks are the best part!



You got that right!!! 

My dad used to save em all year and then have a cheek party.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Now that trout season is here I've been spending 3 to 4 days a week on the water. 

It's my favorite time of year and chasing these fish are the best!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Blueglass

I'm kind of hoping one of the log end medallions show up in your pics. My dad has told me about them but I have yet to see one. I love the old logging pics from MI.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful trout

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Blueglass said:


> I'm kind of hoping one of the log end medallions show up in your pics. My dad has told me about them but I have yet to see one. I love the old logging pics from MI.



Yea I've never found any identifying stuff from the log era. I do see the remnants of logging all the time still in place not many people my age and younger really know what it is anymore....

One of my dad's buddies has some really cool old logging era stuff. Next time I'm there I'll see if I can get some pics of some.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

Are those brown trout?

Oldie but a goodie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

All of them beside the bottom pic too fish are browns. The other is a brook. I haven't had the chance to get out to my good brook trout spot yet and might not if indont hurry. Its not a fun place to go.


----------



## Blueglass

My Dad was born and grew up in South Haven. I have went. There with him and it is like having a history tour guide through a large portion of the state. Was very cool. Really enjoyed his stories about his young hooliganism.


----------



## gman2431

Blueglass said:


> My Dad was born and grew up in South Haven. I have went. There with him and it is like having a history tour guide through a large portion of the state. Was very cool. Really enjoyed his stories about his young hooliganism.



South Haven is a pretty town. I'm about 2 hours plus North of there but on the coast like they are. Actually all of the little towns dotted up and down the shores are nice and starting to boom again. The craft beer thing is going super strong and making lots of money for themselves and the towns.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## brown down

beautiful trout man! you ever make those nets? are those native trout or stocked trout?


----------



## gman2431

brown down said:


> beautiful trout man! you ever make those nets? are those native trout or stocked trout?



Thanks! And no I haven't gotten to the nets yet. I want to badly tho! 

These trout are not stocked. Most of our rivers have very good natural repo and are self sustaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down

gman2431 said:


> These trout are not stocked. Most of our rivers have very good natural repo and are self sustaining.



thats how it is out central PA where I go. The stream is fed by another smaller stream which keeps the water very cold. every fish we opened up was loaded with flies or crayfish. not to mention looking like salmon. I fish up north in the poconos but they are all stocked trout for the most part. there is a very small stream up there on the back side of our mountain that has native trout but they are very small. if you catch a 8-10 its a monster for that stream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Those browns are suckers for crawdads! Don't blame them they taste good! Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

It's my favorite time of year...!!! Steelhead!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Cody, what kind of camera do you use? Those close up pics are really nice.

Neil

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

NeilYeag said:


> Cody, what kind of camera do you use? Those close up pics are really nice.
> 
> Neil



Fuji Finepix XP90. I bought it because it's very tolerant to cold temps, can be dropped and also shoots underwater pretty clearly.


----------



## barry richardson

Hey Cody, cool pics! I always thought a steelhead was a seagoing rainbow, is that what you're fishing for? or is it the term for any rainbows in your neck of the woods...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

gman2431 said:


> It's my favorite time of year...!!! Steelhead!!
> 
> View attachment 116063


Good God! is that unbelievable!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

barry richardson said:


> Hey Cody, cool pics! I always thought a steelhead was a seagoing rainbow, is that what you're fishing for? or is it the term for any rainbows in your neck of the woods...



You are correct. Steelhead on the west coast are sea run and most out there think of them as a true steelhead compared to ours.

Ours start their life in the rivers until they smolt and head out to lake Michigan where they bulk up and put on serious weight and length. Then they will return for spawning runs into our streams. After the spawn they leave again for the big lake.

Now an exception is if one wants to live its life in the river. You will see a pic on here of my wife holding one that is full dotted all down the side. IMO if they get full dotted below their lateral line they are "resident" rainbows whom chose to live in the river and not the lake and therefore not a steelhead. This gets mixed up a lot here and people call steelhead rainbows all the time when they are not.

To complicate it more once you get above our hydro dams there will be rainbows in the river but they never have a chance to live in the big lake and will never pack on the weight or length as those fish would. Therefore they are just rainbow trout.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kevin

Cody that's gorgeous country this time of year. What was the temp when you snapped that pic?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> Cody that's gorgeous country this time of year. What was the temp when you snapped that pic?



Unseasonably warm... It got to almost 60 according to the boat Saturday which is crazy, we had snow this time last year. Even crazier is it was almost 70 here today for the first of November. We are setting ourselves up for a huge snow fall when it does hit.... Lake Michigan will remain too warm and when a clipper comes out of say Alberta and rushes freezing temps down it will suck the warm moisture right off the big lake and dump it on me as lake effect snow. Lake effect only travels about 20 or so miles off the lake and packs a punch when it comes to snow. It should be an interesting winter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> Unseasonably warm... It got to almost 60 according to the boat Saturday which is crazy, we had snow this time last year. Even crazier is it was almost 70 here today for the first of November. We are setting ourselves up for a huge snow fall when it does hit.... Lake Michigan will remain too warm and when a clipper comes out of say Alberta and rushes freezing temps down it will suck the warm moisture right off the big lake and dump it on me as lake effect snow. Lake effect only travels about 20 or so miles off the lake and packs a punch when it comes to snow. It should be an interesting winter.



I don't understand most of the weather terminology you just used but it doesn't sound like anything I'd be interested in experiencing. I wish I could find a way to tough out the cold though because all BS aside y'all have some beautiful country and hunting and fishing up there!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag

gman2431 said:


> Fuji Finepix XP90. I bought it because it's very tolerant to cold temps, can be dropped and also shoots underwater pretty clearly.



Ah yes, I looked it up, I see the spec's. Makes perfect sense now, with the waterproofing and the temp range. Any way, it surely takes nice pictures, I guess along with an experienced photographer like yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

NeilYeag said:


> Ah yes, I looked it up, I see the spec's. Makes perfect sense now, with the waterproofing and the temp range. Any way, it surely takes nice pictures, I guess along with an experienced photographer like yourself.



It's all about the lighting to get good fish pics I've learned... Plus for every good pic there's at least 10 I delete that aren't good.


----------



## gman2431

A sampling of this weekend's fish.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

Nice fish. Are they like our steelhead and go back to lake after spawning?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

One of our big fisheries here now- is Triploid trout- escaped from net pens. Cannot reproduce so they grow fast- Look more football shaped then trout.


----------



## gman2431

Mike1950 said:


> Nice fish. Are they like our steelhead and go back to lake after spawning?



Sure do. These ones will hang out for the winter tho most likely and spawn in spring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Are they native or planted from West coast. State of Idaho planted chinook salmon in one of the big lakes- They thought they would eat Kokanee thus the kokes would get bigger. They also said there was no way they would reproduce. Locals asked why they were going up Tributaries- They said no problem- they will not reproduce. Locals took pics of redds ( nests) The state said They were fake... about 15 yrs into it that finally admitted a few may be reproducing..... That was 35 -40 yrs ago.... They catch 30+lbers


----------



## gman2431

Mike1950 said:


> Are they native or planted from West coast. State of Idaho planted chinook salmon in one of the big lakes- They thought they would eat Kokanee thus the kokes would get bigger. They also said there was no way they would reproduce. Locals asked why they were going up Tributaries- They said no problem- they will not reproduce. Locals took pics of redds ( nests) The state said They were fake... about 15 yrs into it that finally admitted a few may be reproducing..... That was 35 -40 yrs ago.... They catch 30+lbers



Planted. Coho were put in first to control the alewives and then steelhead followed. We have 5 strains of steelhead I believe. 

Fast forward to now those fish have ate all the invasive alewives there were meant to control and also provide fishing oppurtunity but that is failing due to lack of bait. Steelhead will eat whatever and aren't to affected but the salmon are vanishing fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Well the weather has finally turned and the fun time of year is here! Nothing like battling icy boat ramps and sliding drift boats down hills to launch them! Been having lots of fun hanging with good buddies and getting into some fish.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## brown down

Awesome but damn that looks cold lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I like them steelies smoked! Can't believe I missed this thread, glad I found it. awesome pictures brother. We do live in a great state for fishing and hunting don't we. I quit hunting a few years back (long story) Went back to fishing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> We do live in a great state for fishing and hunting don't we.



Couldn't agree more. I also believe many whom live here don't realize what is here and take it for granted... Especially for fishing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm not as serious a fisherman as you, but I do love being by the water and on it. I just love to go out on Lake St. Clair and cut the motor and drift fish. I get my share of walleye and perch that way. It's also one of the greatest small mouth bass fisheries in the world! I have caught some monsters but always release them, I prefer to eat walleye, perch, and bluegills/sunfish. I troll a little but it's not as relaxing to me or as quiet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Those 2nd, 3rd and 4th pictures are a taxidermist gold mine for reference. Mind if I steal them and share


----------



## gman2431

Wildthings said:


> Those 2nd, 3rd and 4th pictures are a taxidermist gold mine for reference. Mind if I steal them and share



Take all you need! My buddy used to take a lot of them from me also when he did fish but he gave them up and sticks to animals.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm not as serious a fisherman as you, but I do love being by the water and on it. I just love to go out on Lake St. Clair and cut the motor and drift fish. I get my share of walleye and perch that way. It's also one of the greatest small mouth bass fisheries in the world! I have caught some monsters but always release them, I prefer to eat walleye, perch, and bluegills/sunfish. I troll a little but it's not as relaxing to me or as quiet.



Once we get some ice I will be after the perch and walleye also! I don't eat trout or steelhead except Once a year I smoke some. All the others swim free.


----------



## Wildthings

gman2431 said:


> Take all you need! My buddy used to take a lot of them from me also when he did fish but he gave them up and sticks to animals.


From a southern knowledge??
Brown Trout
Steelhead
????


----------



## gman2431

Wildthings said:


> From a southern knowledge??
> Brown Trout
> Steelhead
> ????



If you are looking at the last set of pics I posted they are all steelhead. Top one is a colored up male, second one is a double pink striped male (stripe on belly and down side) and lastly a pretty fresh from the lake chrome female. 

If you go back in the thread there are also pics of browns, brookies and a resident rainbow to the stream that does not leave like a steelhead does. 

Also if you ever want good quality pics of anything else i will take some for ya. My buddy told me what he paid for his reference book and it blew my mind... he suggested i sell the good photos to a company like that but i could care less. lol


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I just found this thread, those are some nice fish Cody.

I'm looking forward to getting back to a place that has rivers and lakes to fish.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider

This is the first time I see this sub-forum! Oh whyyyy?! 
You look dangerous- no more knives for you! :D
Awesome fishies! I was willing to spend half my paycheck if I had had a car up there, just to go to N ID or N WA for salmon. Damn. Twelve hours of driving too far away! But, I did get my fair share of trouts, for first time river fishing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Some funny clips here, I love the one where the sea lion grabs the dorado, those son of a guns are sneaky!....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=212646035865319

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Haven't put any pics in here in awhile... 

Today was a beautiful Michigan day in the upper 50s with nice warm sun. Got the boat out and worked some plugs through some holes getting ready for steelhead season.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D

Looks like a good time. Is that your recently purchased boat?


----------



## woodtickgreg

I love this time of year in Michigan, spring and fall are my favorite times of the year here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

gman2431 said:


> Haven't put any pics in here in awhile...
> 
> Today was a beautiful Michigan day in the upper 50s with nice warm sun. Got the boat out and worked some plugs through some holes getting ready for steelhead season. View attachment 135021 View attachment 135022


Soooo what were the results???


----------



## gman2431

Ray D said:


> Looks like a good time. Is that your recently purchased boat?



Sure is!! Finally got it all out back together the way I want it and everything fixed up that needed repair. Rows like a dream now and is super responsive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

barry richardson said:


> Soooo what were the results???



Notta... Still too early for steelhead but the salmon are floating around right now. Mostly they are in the upper system of the river or still coming outta the big lake. I'm about a third of the way up and there wasnt any around. 

Did get to save some gals who took a wrong turn and was heading into a long night on the river tho... I overheard them in kayaks as they were passing talking about a launch that was on the other branch of the river. Lol. They had a long paddle back upstream to get to where they needed to be. Not a place to be when my thermometer says 39 right now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

One of my favorite times of the year... And with good friends it makes it so much better!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful scenery in Michigan this time of year, about another week or 2 and the colors will be all but done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Beautiful scenery in Michigan this time of year, about another week or 2 and the colors will be all but done.



I'm ready for them to be gone... Lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

I'm not much of a trout fisherman but plenty on smallies in the local rivers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gman2431

Nice smallies!! River smallies are my favorite in the summer. They fight like Hell and its 75 and sunny out with a cold beer!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

Took an EPIC road trip with a friend to Martha's Vineyard for the Striped Bass and Bluefish Derby this fall.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> Took an EPIC road trip with a friend to Martha's Vineyard for the Striped Bass and Bluefish Derby this fall.
> 
> View attachment 143117
> 
> View attachment 143118
> 
> View attachment 143119
> 
> View attachment 143120
> 
> View attachment 143121
> 
> View attachment 143122
> 
> View attachment 143123


Is that a Damascus blue fin?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lake St. Clair here in south east Michigan has one of if not the best small mouth bass fisheries in the world. I don't even try for them and catch them all the time. And they get really big in the open water.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

woodtickgreg said:


> Lake St. Clair here in south east Michigan has one of if not the best small mouth bass fisheries in the world. I don't even try for them and catch them all the time. And they get really big in the open water.


Itching to do that sometime. A friend keeps a boat up by Alabaster but our schedules don't mesh too well and he's not as crazy as me when it comes to fishing.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is that a Damascus blue fin?


LOL
Top to bottom Striped Bass, Bonito, False albacore x 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

woodtickgreg said:


> Lake St. Clair here in south east Michigan has one of if not the best small mouth bass fisheries in the world. I don't even try for them and catch them all the time. And they get really big in the open water.



I know a guy who fishes it for the musky in there. Impressive to say the least with the size of some of those things. They'd eat a 15 in small mouth in one swipe .Lkl


----------



## woodtickgreg

Yup, world renowned for the Muskie too!
Personally I just fish for perch and walleye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Havent updated this in awhile!! 

Been fishing hard all month I've been off work with interesting results. Very low returns of fish to the river this year so we are really having to work for them. Primarily back trolling plugs to cover as much water as possible. Also a nice relaxing way to fish!

On top of that no/minimal snow and cold temps have been hard on gear. Couple days ago buddies boat was froze to trailer and the whole thing started floating sideways down river and almost crushed side of his truck in. I thought that was kinda wild until yesterday when I went to back the jeep down a hill with my boat and it was glare ice... started sliding and jackknifing going in reverse right at the river!!! Scared the crap right outta me and took awhile to get off the ramp and into the woods some where there was some traction. After some high rpms and lots of swearing I walked it back up the hill with boat on and nothing was damaged. Dropped boat off trailer (thank God for a drift boat) and slid it down the hill to the river. 

Anywho... been quite the month so far!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Very nice fish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider

Nice ¨fishies¨ Cody! The last shot is very nice, love it.

Glad your Jeep didn't take a cold bath lol. What would jackknifing mean, by the way?

Regarding the cold, seeing snow in the boat- do you, or anyone else for that matter, use any on-board heaters to stay warm? Extra shots of liquor (guess that goes hand in hand with these fun trips )? Or is it just good gear? Any clothes are good if you are moving, such as hiking but moving doesn't fit the description here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Strider said:


> Nice ¨fishies¨ Cody! The last shot is very nice, love it.
> 
> Glad your Jeep didn't take a cold bath lol. What would jackknifing mean, by the way?
> 
> Regarding the cold, seeing snow in the boat- do you, or anyone else for that matter, use any on-board heaters to stay warm? Extra shots of liquor (guess that goes hand in hand with these fun trips )? Or is it just good gear? Any clothes are good if you are moving, such as hiking but moving doesn't fit the description here.



Think of a folding pocket knife and how ya close it. Boat went 90 degrees sideways as jeep plowed it outta the way. 

Warm clothes... I bring heater but it's used to cook on more than anything. Booze works also but only makes you think you're warm when in fact you're not. The only thing that really gets me sometimes is the wind... otherwise I usually do not get cold.


----------



## ironman123

Fish do not smoke cigarettes, it would stunt their growth @gman2431 .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strider

I see! I have been into alpaca and other wool sort socks and it feels like I have been stupid for the most part of my life LOL. They made a difference. I have some Darn Toughs, warm as hell. Too warm, in fact, if I am moving, otherwise they're fine. The Altera alpaca socks I got in MT are lighter, but war too, they're for moving, less for sitting. I wish I can get my hands on some Russian Valenki felted wool boots, that would be the best out of both worlds hahhaha! Lastly, I've been thinking about buying the Sealskinz waterproof merino socks, not really a bigger price tag, 20ish dollars.

Unless...the electrically heated soles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Strider said:


> I see! I have been into alpaca and other wool sort socks and it feels like I have been stupid for the most part of my life LOL. They made a difference. I have some Darn Toughs, warm as hell. Too warm, in fact, if I am moving, otherwise they're fine. The Altera alpaca socks I got in MT are lighter, but war too, they're for moving, less for sitting. I wish I can get my hands on some Russian Valenki felted wool boots, that would be the best out of both worlds hahhaha! Lastly, I've been thinking about buying the Sealskinz waterproof merino socks, not really a bigger price tag, 20ish dollars.
> 
> Unless...the electrically heated soles



I have family who uses the heated soles and love em!


----------



## DaveHawk

gman2431 said:


> A couple people have asked about some pics before so here's some.
> 
> I hope to share some fish pics and also some neat things I happen across here in Michigan. Lots of cool stuff and logging era remnants if you know what you're looking for. Some are obvious some are not!
> 
> I hope to keep adding photos to this for you all to enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 98041
> 
> View attachment 98042
> 
> View attachment 98043
> 
> View attachment 98044
> 
> View attachment 98045



As the young people say : THAT"S SICK ! I use to fish the North Atlantic in Shark Turnies , Had a blast. Did a lot of salmon fishing in Turnies out of Mexico NY , Fished the Amazon, fished the Imjim river on the boarder of North and south Korea , Fished the Zak lakes in Canada for big Pike and smallies but I have never had the pleasure to fish for big trout !!! This spring I'll be in the outback of Maine hunting turkeys at a friends fish camp. He said no one hunts the turkeys that are everywhere. So morning hunting turkeys and afternoon fishing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider

Are they worth the buck? Since there will be a lot of movie extra jobs soon I will apply to, and the winter postpones each year by at least a week, I am thinking about buying those. Standing a long time is the majority schedule between the shots  Even in my Corcoran jumpboots, it gets cold!

Jackknifed, got it. Happened to me in camp this summer. Got stuck in mud, tried to reverse with couple big boys rocking the E350 back and forth, and when it jumped, the trailer got within a few inches of the chromed bumper, jackknifed. Then we realized it would be good to detach it haha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Strider said:


> Are they worth the buck? Since there will be a lot of movie extra jobs soon I will apply to, and the winter postpones each year by at least a week, I am thinking about buying those. Standing a long time is the majority schedule between the shots  Even in my Corcoran jumpboots, it gets cold!
> 
> Jackknifed, got it. Happened to me in camp this summer. Got stuck in mud, tried to reverse with couple big boys rocking the E350 back and forth, and when it jumped, the trailer got within a few inches of the chromed bumper, jackknifed. Then we realized it would be good to detach it haha!



They say they are but I've never tried em


----------



## gman2431

This short guy (prolly size of @Tony from what I've heard) showed up this weekend with the biggest ladder I've ever seen.... 

Just got the results of the pics today. I'm the one in the middle....

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson

Wow that cool! Looks like ice fishing is quite the happening there....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

gman2431 said:


> This short guy (prolly size of @Tony from what I've heard) showed up this weekend with the biggest ladder I've ever seen....
> 
> Just got the results of the pics today. I'm the one in the middle....
> 
> View attachment 160220



I'm ignoring the insult but wondering what the heck I'm looking at...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

Tony said:


> I'm ignoring the insult but wondering what the heck I'm looking at...



Drone shot of the lake... each "dot" is a shanty with anywhere from 1 to 4 guys in it depending on shanty. Lots of people eh?!?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431

Tony said:


> I'm ignoring the insult but wondering what the heck I'm looking at...



I circled my buddy and I

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## FLQuacker

Cool shot! Here, if there were that many people fishn that close together, there would be multiple fatalities! (boats of course, water don't freeze except in the freezer)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Drones are neat...here's a vid I did for a Golf/Condo Club.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D

FLQuacker said:


> Drones are neat...here's a vid I did for a Golf/Condo Club.



That’s funny. I fish the Terra Ceia preserve.


----------



## FLQuacker

I grew up in it. Bishop harbor to the mouth of the Manatee (Bradenton)


----------



## Ray D

FLQuacker said:


> I grew up in it. Bishop harbor to the mouth of the Manatee (Bradenton)


Definitely a good area to fish....used to be good duck hunting around that area as well. Joe’s bay was a favorite area for us in the winter months.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

Finally got out for a couple of hours...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> Finally got out for a couple of hours...View attachment 167776


Nice one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Last pic I put on here was sitting on frozen water. Now we're swimming in it! Love our seasons here!





View attachment 167778

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G.

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> Finally got out for a couple of hours...View attachment 167776


What kind of fish is that?


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

Herb G. said:


> What kind of fish is that?


It’s a smallmouth bass. They get considerably bigger in lakes and big rivers. This is a good sized specimen for this river.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

They also can be a lot prettier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431

One of the hardest fighting river fish!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

gman2431 said:


> One of the hardest fighting river fish!!


Although when a 7-8 lb carp sucks down your jig your string will certainly get stretched.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Herb G.

I know that bass sure are tasty when pan fried.


----------



## ripjack13

I haven't even had one bite this year. I need to move....
You guys got all the good uns...


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> I haven't even had one bite this year. I need to move....
> You guys got all the good uns...


I haven't been in 5 years or so.. Going Wednesday!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

Herb G. said:


> I know that bass sure are tasty when pan fried.


You wouldn’t want to eat these, Dept. of Envi. Quality has a no consumption advisory on ALL fish from this stream. Probably why we catch so many.


----------



## Herb G.

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> You wouldn’t want to eat these, Dept. of Envi. Quality has a no consumption advisory on ALL fish from this stream. Probably why we catch so many.


UGH! Gross.


----------



## Wildthings

Wildthings said:


> I haven't been in 5 years or so.. Going Wednesday!!


Very slow day but ending up catching this redfish and a bigger one

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> You wouldn’t want to eat these, Dept. of Envi. Quality has a no consumption advisory on ALL fish from this stream. Probably why we catch so many.



What's the advisory over Jim? If you haven't already look it over real closely. ND Game and Fish placed an advisory on my primary fishing waters, so I looked it up, and read it over thoroughly. And, unless you were eating fish 3 meals a day, 7 days a week, the odds of the fish in that canal causing any health problems where pretty much non-existent! 

Furthermore, most heavy metals, and other contaminants that warrant such advisories are stored in the fish's fat and nerve tissue, not so much in the meat itself. Most of the fat harboring those contaminants will be found in fats beneath the skin and in the lateral line, the dark line you see down the center of each filet. Said lateral line contains nerve endings, and in certain species it contains small bones that the fish use to sense vibration and hear with. If you filet the fish, flip the filet over and remove the filet from the skin, then split either side of the lateral line at the tail, you can hold the darker lateral line and pull either side of the filet and very easily pull the lateral line from the filets. Doing so you remove about 90% of the contaminants of concern in most advisories, and I have yet to meet anyone who eats enough fish for the advisories to be of concern under those circumstances. 

Most of what ours was about was farmland run off, heavy metals, agriculture chemicals, nitrates, etc. I ate fish out of that canal for 25 years it still hasn't killed me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

The advisory is zero consumption. Some of it may be agricultural but most of it has to with a chemical plant, that like many of its time, used the the river as its primary means of disposal. All kinds of chlorinated and brominated organic compounds. The plant was closed 40 years ago, it was demolished and the site “remediated” 30 years ago. However the cleanup wasn’t quite as effective and long lasting as had been hoped for. The city had to get a new water supply as its wells eventually were contaminated. As recently as a few years ago they had birds dropping dead because they were eating worms contaminated with PCBs if I remember correctly. There are still clean up activities going on. I don’t eat much fish anyway.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Redfish bite has been on fire around here...hotter it gets better it gets. But the heat chased us of them yesterday! Spot award went to a 10 spot, had 4 on the other side.

Dandy @Wildthings I would have had to send him on his merry way here in FL after the pic!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> The advisory is zero consumption. Some of it may be agricultural but most of it has to with a chemical plant, that like many of its time, used the the river as its primary means of disposal. All kinds of chlorinated and brominated organic compounds. The plant was closed 40 years ago, it was demolished and the site “remediated” 30 years ago. However the cleanup wasn’t quite as effective and long lasting as had been hoped for. The city had to get a new water supply as its wells eventually were contaminated. As recently as a few years ago they had birds dropping dead because they were eating worms contaminated with PCBs if I remember correctly. There are still clean up activities going on. I don’t eat much fish anyway.



Wouldn't happen to be the Tittabawassee River, or some tributary of it, would it? That's the first that comes to mind in your area. That river is bad and will be for a long time... I've fished in it a couple times with my father, but only catch and release.

(I grew up in Bay City and my parents and some of my siblings still live there. My dad grew up in Saginaw - and as a child in the 60's and early 70's swam and fished a LOT in the Tittabawassee. That exposure is considered a major contributing factor to some of the health/medical/nerve problems he's had.)


----------



## Sprung

I haven't been fishing in, well, too long. Maybe 6 years now? Might be remedying that soon on an upcoming trip to Michigan, where we'll be camping with my whole family for a few nights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Wouldn't happen to be the Tittabawassee River, or some tributary of it, would it? That's the first that comes to mind in your area. That river is bad and will be for a long time... I've fished in it a couple times with my father, but only catch and release.
> 
> (I grew up in Bay City and my parents and some of my siblings still live there. My dad grew up in Saginaw - and as a child in the 60's and early 70's swam and fished a LOT in the Tittabawassee. That exposure is considered a major contributing factor to some of the health/medical/nerve problems he's had.)



My dad and I used to go over there for the walleye run and bring our river boat. Granted they weren't resident fish, but we used to eat lots of em. Lol

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

FLQuacker said:


> Redfish bite has been on fire around here...hotter it gets better it gets. But the heat chased us of them yesterday! Spot award went to a 10 spot, had 4 on the other side.
> 
> Dandy @Wildthings I would have had to send him on his merry way here in FL after the pic!
> 
> View attachment 168231


@FLQuacker Both of the reds went on their merry way also. Our slot is 20" - 28" can keep 3 in the slot and everything outside goes back. That one was 34" and the other was 42"

That's a great looking 10 spotter!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Wildthings said:


> @FLQuacker Both of the reds went on their merry way also. Our slot is 20" - 28" can keep 3 in the slot and everything outside goes back. That one was 34" and the other was 42"
> 
> That's a great looking 10 spotter!!



FL slot is 18-27 and only 1!

Just an awesome red fishery in the panhandle, with soo much less pressure than most of the rest of the State.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks

Sons and wife went to Alaska to do a little fishing and had a blast Kings and halibut They made me hold the small one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431

Very cool! Halibut is some of the best fish I've ever ate.


----------



## Wildthings

WOW how awesome is that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks

Wildthings said:


> WOW how awesome is that!


It was great but now a 10 spot red - the makes me drool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10

Wildthings said:


> Very slow day but ending up catching this redfish and a bigger one
> View attachment 167901


Nice one Barry. I only make it down there once or twice a year. I get stabbed more by shrimp than catch anything bigger than a brown or speckled trout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

My daughter said she wanted to get out in the canoe for a while. I thought that sounded like an EXCELLENT idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## William Tanner

I would say life doesn’t get any better than this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I went to Maine last weekend for a family reunion, at Sabbatus lake. My uncle had his boat there, so we went fishing for bass and pike.
It was a great trip! I caught my first fish in over 20 years!!!


 

A 3 foot pike! He put up a great fight. But I won. I had 10lb line and it worked. My uncle usually uses 80lb for them. 
He caught a bunch of bass and pike too....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431

Checking off some bucket list species while on vacation. The wife of course caught the biggest and had our buddy hold it for her cause she didn't wanna try and wrastle it inside the boat. 

Anyone know the species? Extra points if ya remember that bearded fella holding it for her!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Brown trout - big, ugly, gnarly brown trout. I don't know what the fish is.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431

DLJeffs said:


> Brown trout - big, ugly, gnarly brown trout. I don't know what the fish is.


They do resemble a brown trout but I've caught millions of those. Since you're the only one who guessed I'll tell ya. Lol. These are atlantic salmon and are only found in one river here in the lower peninsula.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

gman2431 said:


> They do resemble a brown trout but I've caught millions of those. Since you're the only one who guessed I'll tell ya. Lol. These are atlantic salmon and are only found in one river here in the lower peninsula.


would not be guessing on the bearded one. Tell him I said Hi. maybe someone else will remember him. Nice fish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Incredible fish. Wow. Have to add those to my bucket list......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

OK, I refuse, absolutely refuse to be harangued and tormented with all these fish pictures and people fishing!. 

Well I did peek. Used to have a buddy that used to go up there after the Atlantics every year. Tried to talk me into it, but never took him up on the offer - he stayed too long for my allotted vacation time. He also went after other landlocks and steelhead. Dispersed his ashes over our home water a couple of years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

gman2431 said:


> They do resemble a brown trout but I've caught millions of those. Since you're the only one who guessed I'll tell ya. Lol. These are atlantic salmon and are only found in one river here in the lower peninsula.


I thought they looked like Atlantic salmon, especially the one laying on the deck. But the big chubby one being held in the boat has too much brown on the belly. Plus, the water looked like UP, didn't think you were on the east coast or somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

DLJeffs said:


> I thought they looked like Atlantic salmon, especially the one laying on the deck. But the big chubby one being held in the boat has too much brown on the belly. Plus, the water looked like UP, didn't think you were on the east coast or somewhere.


After the crash of lake huron this was an experiment for a new species to plant. Its a complex area here that has gone through alot...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431

Mike1950 said:


> would not be guessing on the bearded one. Tell him I said Hi. maybe someone else will remember him. Nice fish


I will!! We were actually chatting about ya earlier! Ya know it's either fishing or wood talk!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

gman2431 said:


> I will!! We were actually chatting about ya earlier! Ya know it's either fishing or wood talk!


Probably all bad!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------

